# LED TV's



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I was in Costco this morning and they had a new display with all of their Samsung LED LCD's setup. They were showing Avatar which is normally a beautiful movie. However I noticed that on all of them it was too bright and you could tell that it was fake. It's almost as if it's too defined so you can separate the people from the green screens. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I have a copy of Avatar (Extended Collector's Edition) on BluRay and have played it on both of my Sony's (XBR-65HX929 and KDL-55HX729) that were professionally calibrated. Have not noticed any of the faults you describe.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

The TV's are probably set to Demonstration mode, which is used for in-store display. It's generally too bright and similar in color saturation to the old Kodachrome film (too intense).


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd never trust an in-store demo of anything but the most superficial P or A quality. Great for look and feel, remotes, menus, etc., though. 

If it's a quiet time, some sales folk will let you adjust the set.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I've noticed this on almost every TV I've ever seen on display in a store.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Laxguy" said:


> I'd never trust an in-store demo of anything but the most superficial P or A quality. Great for look and feel, remotes, menus, etc., though.
> 
> If it's a quiet time, some sales folk will let you adjust the set.


For in store displays, Best Buy Magnolia is not bad. They have better lighting and at least some models are in more of a home theater or living room setup.


----------

